# How many follicles?



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Ruth,
can you answer a question for my DH.  How many follicles do clinics aim to stimulate for an IVF cycle?  He swears bind that they will only want to stimulate about 4, I think he is barking and they will want a lot more than that.  Please help!
Thanks a lot,
Fitou


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

HI Fitou,

I am not a fertility nurse but as far as I am aware most clinics prefer 6follies and above I think they like to strike a happy medium not too many but not too little as they then have more chance of choosing the best two embryos to put back.

I think Ruth will explain this better but gives you something to be going on with.

Dawn33


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Fitou
I too am not a medical proffessional so I am not sure how many clinic like to get but I was told that my 5 follies was a poor response and I have read many boards which say they have 10 to 15 follies sometimes even more so I would agree that your DH is indeed barking!!!!!
Good Luck
Dydie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

DH is barking  as we like as many as we can get without causing OHSS though the ideal number of eggs to collect is between 6 and 10. Bear in mind not all follicles have eggs so Dydie's number of between 10-15 is spot on!!

Ruth


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Ruth!
Mind you, I wont tell him he's barking to his face  
love Fitou


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

oh go on he hasnt had to suffer like you ....   hee hee ... good luck Fitou with your tx 

xx Heather


----------



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

Ruth said:


> DH is barking  as we like as many as we can get without causing OHSS though the ideal number of eggs to collect is between 6 and 10. Bear in mind not all follicles have eggs so Dydie's number of between 10-15 is spot on!!
> 
> Ruth


not all follicles have eggs? great so now the nurse at my clinic is lying to me


----------

